
Introducing Courier Prime - saurabh
http://johnaugust.com/2013/introducing-courier-prime
======
koralatov
My normal reaction to new versions of Courier to to cry ``Heresy!'' and back
away from them. In this case, though, I'm actually really impressed.

I wouldn't use it in my terminal (I use Menlo), but for hardcopies, it's a
great option. Courier New has always been a dreadful option.

------
tmzt
I couldn't figure out if it was about the typeface or if somebody slapped two
Asus touchscreen panels together with a RaspberryPI.

